# coenzyme Q10



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anybody tried supplementing with coenzyme Q10? I currently use facial cream that contains it, but have been reading up on oral supplements. It seems that in most cases the jury is still out as to whether it helps with various ailments (most studies have been on hypertension and cardiac diseases). I've never read anything that specifically states that it could help with GI issues, but I have read that generally people who have taken it for a few months report increases in energy levels and general feeling of "well-being". I also read an article (trying to find the link again) that tied coenzyme Q10 to a decrease in inflammation in the body.Anybody?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Anecdotally, I have only heard that coenzyme Q10 is used in conjunction with statins, which lower LDL and raise HDL cholesterol, to help with the side effects of the statins. I've never read that it may aid digestive issues. Interesting thought.Jeff


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

I too use it on my face and have read up about it, I didn't do too much research but I thought it was just for energy levels. Interesting to know if it has any affect on IBS.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I just ordered about 3-4 months worth of gel caps (pretty inexpensive on Amazon) and I'm going to give it a go. Will report back with... whatever happens.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never noticed any difference with energy levels, but I do take it as one study showed it might be helpful for migraines.


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

3-4 months worth, wow from the prices I've seen that really must have been a lot. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

mania said:


> 3-4 months worth, wow from the prices I've seen that really must have been a lot. Good luck, keep us posted.


Nope. Source Naturals 30mg/120 capsules... only $13.99. I figure at that price I may as well give it a shot...


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> I've never noticed any difference with energy levels, but I do take it as one study showed it might be helpful for migraines.


The difference in energy levels may be dose dependent (I think 30-90mg is the norm, but some people take up to 200mg). I don't think everyone notices a difference in energy, but I did read in numerous reviews and articles that was a common report from people taking it.I also read about it helping migraines, which piqued my interest more because I suffered from chronic migraine with aura for the first 25 years of my life... (they seemed to have tapered off in the last 10-15 years though).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I take 50-100 mgs for the migraines. I do have a recently diagnosed minor metabolic issue and there are some other things that help with that, but CoQ never seems to make much difference (either before we figured it out or since)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

faze--thanks for the tip on source naturals. i've been thinking of taking Q-10. i just found out i have mitochondrial disease--low energy metabolism--i took part in a research study concerning ibs and mitochondrial disease which is how i found out. in reading about mitochondrial disease, i read that coenzyme Q10 can help with energy levels --also l-carnitine. i did read that, at least as far as mitochondrial disease is concerned, these supplements can increase energy levels which in turn can speed up the gi tract, which would be nice--i have ibs-c--so i'm thinking it's worth a try.. and i get mirgraines as well...


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

annie7 said:


> faze--thanks for the tip on source naturals. i've been thinking of taking Q-10. i just found out i have mitochondrial disease--low energy metabolism--i took part in a research study concerning ibs and mitochondrial disease which is how i found out. in reading about mitochondrial disease, i read that coenzyme Q10 can help with energy levels --also l-carnitine. i did read that, at least as far as mitochondrial disease is concerned, these supplements can increase energy levels which in turn can speed up the gi tract, which would be nice--i have ibs-c--so i'm thinking it's worth a try.. and i get mirgraines as well...


Sorry the price was actually $16.11, not $13.99, but that's still pretty inexpensive, comparatively speaking.


----------



## Ed Gomes (May 22, 2013)

mania said:


> 3-4 months worth, wow from the prices I've seen that really must have been a lot. Good luck, keep us posted.


What was the result?


----------

